

Ask HN - stream database open source hackers unite - gord

Im exploring some ideas in the land of stream databases [data which has strong sequential properties] and wonder if there are others already working in this space, or who might like to contribute/discuss/argue/hack open source code.<p>Ive put up some thoughts and C code, see -
- vfuncs project at google code 
- quantblog.wordpress.com<p>enjoy,<p>gord.
======
tuukkah
I know people related to this project are interested in and working on such
systems: <http://gsn.sourceforge.net/>

------
gord
thanks, I had a look at gsn - That would be the middleware to gather the data
from sensor networks...

..whereas my interest is in how to deal with the fire-hose of ~10Gb data per
day, once you have 100Gb of it on disk and more streaming in all the time.

I'm aware of commercial offerings - \- KDB+ [its own semi-functional terse
languages - K & Q ] \- StreamBase [extended SQL]

The open source ones ... \- Aurora / Borealis ( MIT, Brandeis) \- Medusa (MIT)
\- Streams (Stanford) \- MonetDB (a Netherlands university) seem to
embrace/extend SQL and/or XQuery and/or RDF

Im thinking there must be a better way.

